# Topics > Sport > Sport in the Metaverse >  Meta Sports

## Airicist2

msports.vip

twitter.com/metasports_vip

t.me/MetasSports_universe

discord.com/invite/mPWYh2YYVF

----------


## Airicist2

"MetaSports Metaverse enters the sports industry"

October 11, 2022

----------

